# Rude people in Melbourne!!



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to Albury for a little holiday and came back through Melbourne - after one sleep deprived night and half a day of travelling. When I finally got there, I was pushed down the stairs by some old lady, shoved by two (for lack of better word, skanks.) and everybody was pushing me and saying "Get out of the way" - and on the plane on the way home, I was patronised and disrespected by a very stuck-up flight attendant. :evil:

I couldn't believe it, Brisbanites aren't even that rude. What is everybody elses thoughts on how rude people are getting nowadays?

(Just needed to vent my frustration)


----------



## sacred_DUC (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to Melbourne 
door is that way /points 
courtesy and respect went out the door years ago too many inbreds have invaded

things aren't what they use to be like can't even go out on the town with mates for few schooners and have good time with having your watchnig your back for these cowards that will king-hit u for bumping into them. Touch wood been lucky


----------



## dottyback (Dec 31, 2010)

I am sorry buts its simple, your kind are not welcome down here..


----------



## kupper (Dec 31, 2010)

i don't think its a case of not being welcome , more a case of pics or it didn't happen 

we are not savages , cause and effect


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 31, 2010)

Hahaha Dottyback, I don't know - I saw alot of other 'freaks' while I was shopping near the wharf - one hissed at me 0.O


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 31, 2010)

and you didn't come see and forgot me why???


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 31, 2010)

Didn't realise Wangaratta is near Albury?


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 31, 2010)

yesh! an hour down, and you pass it going down the highway. lol


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh come to beautiful Perth.....remote and wonderful...  There are rude people everywhere...it's their problem, not yours, just feel sorry for them. If you let them get to you, they win.....don't let them.  Happy New Year.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 31, 2010)

Being rude has nothing to do with where you live


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 1, 2011)

A Victorian and West Aussie stumbled over a lamp, upon giving it a rub a genie popped out and offered them 1 wish each. The Victorian didn't hesitate and said build a 50 foot wall right the way round Vic to keep the rest of them out. The fella from Perth, a real top notch dinkum Aussie bloke he was asked for the only thing he could under the circumstances. FILL IT UP WITH WATER.

Just jokes 
Happy new year every one


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 1, 2011)

steve1 said:


> A Victorian and West Aussie stumbled over a lamp, upon giving it a rub a genie popped out and offered them 1 wish each. The Victorian didn't hesitate and said build a 50 foot wall right the way round Vic to keep the rest of them out. The fella from Perth, a real top notch dinkum Aussie bloke he was asked for the only thing he could under the circumstances. FILL IT UP WITH WATER.
> 
> Just jokes
> Happy new year every one


dont be a bum!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2011)

:lol: it's simple, we don't like your kind here! (jks)


----------



## Tinky (Jan 1, 2011)

*Obviously they were reacting to encountering a better specimen. *

*Don’t be fooled by the attempted display of dominance, they were just trying to scare of competition from a female with clearly better breeding and markings.*

*Cheers*


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think Melbournians are generally rude. Alot of it comes down to pace of life. Melbourne is a lot busier in general than QLD, the people are more rushed etc. If you were standing at the top of the stairs in the way, or to the entrance of a tram then I'd push you too lol. Were you being one of those annoying tourists walking along at a snails pace? That's frustrating lol


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jan 1, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I don't think Melbournians are generally rude. Alot of it comes down to pace of life. Melbourne is a lot busier in general than QLD, the people are more rushed etc. If you were standing at the top of the stairs in the way, or to the entrance of a tram then I'd push you too lol. Were you being one of those annoying tourists walking along at a snails pace? That's frustrating lol


 
I agree with Jay. If you're one of those bloody tourists standing in the way of public transport when I'm late for work, I'm pushing you down the stairs regardless of what state it is. 

Although I have noticed in my job asking people from Victoria to spell their suburb's name is apparently a great insult... because then you find out they can't spell it themselves.


----------



## FAY (Jan 1, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Oh come to beautiful Perth.....remote and wonderful...  There are rude people everywhere...it's their problem, not yours, just feel sorry for them. If you let them get to you, they win.....don't let them.  Happy New Year.



haha that is for sure....I would not single out any one location.
Try public transport in Sydney...you will see rude alright!


oh and I don't mean to be mean.....tourists are annoying to the working folk. Just because they have all day to get from A to B, workers don't LOL


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I don't think Melbournians are generally rude. Alot of it comes down to pace of life. Melbourne is a lot busier in general than QLD, the people are more rushed etc. If you were standing at the top of the stairs in the way, or to the entrance of a tram then I'd push you too lol. Were you being one of those annoying tourists walking along at a snails pace? That's frustrating lol


 

Queenslanders are often sun affected though, it's not entirely their fault :lol:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you paying out our healthy bronze tans?
I don't see why everyone has to be nice to people. 
Get over it


----------



## Slateman (Jan 1, 2011)

> i want to sort this out with whoever is in charge of that place....
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> dear xxxx You are asking for owner of this site to sort this for you , so I will.
> Obviously you are not willing to fallow site rules as you promised when you signed in. You tick the box to do so.
> ...




One thing only puzzle me. Why if our site is so bad he joined again under another name?
Strange.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 1, 2011)

Slateman said:


> One thing only puzzle me. Why if our site is so bad he joined again under another name?
> Strange.


 LOL. people with no life are funny, take me for an example


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 1, 2011)

Slateman said:


> One thing only puzzle me. Why if our site is so bad he joined again under another name?
> Strange.



Ahh, the typical internet troll... I have a couple of pictures of those:


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I don't think Melbournians are generally rude. Alot of it comes down to pace of life. Melbourne is a lot busier in general than QLD, the people are more rushed etc. If you were standing at the top of the stairs in the way, or to the entrance of a tram then I'd push you too lol. Were you being one of those annoying tourists walking along at a snails pace? That's frustrating lol



And they never stick to the left!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes Slateman I was thinking the same thing.......why not just leave and join one of the other sites.......
Clearly there must be something he feels he will miss out on if he leaves....and dont worry about your english....I thought you handled the whole thing with great decorum.....

I hope you do console yourself with the fact that there are some really nice people on the site......and over all I think the tone in here is very nice..People are really helpful and I have learned heaps.....i gave myself a pat on the back today my beautiful Elvira is looking so glossy...and all because of the networking and help I have had through the people I have met on this site......

Elizabeth


----------



## -Peter (Jan 1, 2011)

You were probably on a flight full of Queensland tourists visiting Melbourne.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, this thread has gone nuts! :lol: I just thought it was all light hearted joking?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 1, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I don't think Melbournians are generally rude. Alot of it comes down to pace of life. Melbourne is a lot busier in general than QLD, the people are more rushed etc. If you were standing at the top of the stairs in the way, or to the entrance of a tram then I'd push you too lol. Were you being one of those annoying tourists walking along at a snails pace? That's frustrating lol



JAY! How could you even let the idea manifest in your gorgeous mind that Jordan could be an annoying tourist!? Just not possible!

---------- Post added 01-Jan-11 at 07:32 PM ----------




Slateman said:


> One thing only puzzle me. Why if our site is so bad he joined again under another name?
> Strange.



Wow i thought i was the only one who got threatened by heroic members!

I often find myself feeling rather perplexed at the way many members deal with being told they are either wrong, being stupid or both. Threatening someone with violence doesn't make what you say any more right but it does make you look more stupid. That's right, you know who you are!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 1, 2011)

Hehe no guys I wasn't being an annoying, bumbling, snail-like tourist  I knew exactly where I was going and exactly how to get there - and I was actually going at a fairly quick pace - which is why I was so peeved when somebody *pushed me down the stairs* - I'm admittedly quite a short and young looking person, so why the hell would they want to risk me breaking my neck, spine or leg? Just to get down the stairs a millisecond quicker? 

Slateman, I absolutely agree, it is very curious. It's annoying how some people sit around moaning and whining about how horrible APS is, is somebody holding a gun to their heads saying they have to stay? No. Is there a rule saying they have to stay? No. So why are they still here? More so why would they join again if they hate it so much? 
They should just leave, nobody will miss the whingers.

You were right Slateman, that member was so very classy. Especially the way he swore every 5 words or so - sounds like a very sophisticated guy.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2011)

Did this rudeness happen in the city? You've got to thank your lucky stars you weren't king-hit or glassed :lol: Anything less than that is a friendly welcome here in sunny Melbourne :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Jan 2, 2011)

he he. Some people are rude and insensitive in the way they talk to people. I just try not to do the same think. Most of the people is really nice.


----------



## Defective (Jan 3, 2011)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I went to Albury for a little holiday and came back through Melbourne - after one sleep deprived night and half a day of travelling. When I finally got there, I was pushed down the stairs by some old lady, shoved by two (for lack of better word, skanks.) and everybody was pushing me and saying "Get out of the way" - and on the plane on the way home, I was patronised and disrespected by a very stuck-up flight attendant. :evil:
> 
> (Just needed to vent my frustration)



try being an adelaidian!!!! Melbournites HATE US, if you're from Adelaide and rarely go to melbs, you don't even mention that you're from Adelaide coz you get a death stare then told to either 1. eff off or 2. get the hell out of my way!

Example: last year i needed to get to the MCG and i was going from bundoora from my cousins house, jumped on the RMIT and shyly asked which stop i needed to get off at, 5 people told me to get lost and snobbed me off before i got an answer (and realised not to say 'hi i'm from adelaide and i need to get to the MCG, could you please tell me which stop i need?') when i got the answer i then had to find out which direction, and the first person i asked was from brissie!!! then a melbs guy pointed me in the right direction and i walked 15kms before i got there!!

Adelaide peeps, NEVER SAY YOUR FROM ADELAIDE!!!

I couldn't believe it, Brisbanites aren't even that rude. What is everybody elses thoughts on how rude people are getting nowadays?


----------



## thals (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a Melbournite born n raised, and I am appalled at how discourteous and offensive some people can be especially to those in need of help. I know I'd try help out someone who was lost or give my seat up on public transport to the elderly, I am weird like that though


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 3, 2011)

Ha ha what about Sydney people, if you say hi, they look at you with utter astonishment
and either ignore you or say "you're not from here are you".

What's wrong with saying gidday these days?


----------



## FAY (Jan 3, 2011)

HAHAHA Darlyn.

I was a country girl and went to work in Sydney when I was young. If you smiled and said hello, they thought you must of escaped from the local loony bin.
But being a country girl I was just naturally friendly. lol


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 3, 2011)

I started getting into packed lifts and saying hi.
They can't escape and they are terrified.

Very funny!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha Ha.
This is on the border of intimidation Darlyn.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 4, 2011)

I noticed the sheer blunt arrogance of the 'east-coasters' (bar QLDers) as well. Sydney folk take-the-cake in my opinion, absolutely up-stuck and in love with themselves. I was born in Sydney and grew up there and only moved to SA later on but some of you New South Welshmen are just beyond a joke when it comes to hostility.

In SA, people are friendly and willing to lend a hand (from personal dealings) but I have heard of some shockers, especially in the centre of Adelaide city itself. Like my best mate having ''go ******* yourself you ugly c***'' yelled at him about an inch from his face just for asking how much longer a tram would be... Funny stuff right?


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 4, 2011)

We don't like your kind either :lol: I was dry retching when I heard someone mention "Adel**de" also! :lol: Can I please ask that the site admin place that word on the swear list  (Oh, apparently it is!!)


----------



## Defective (Jan 4, 2011)

Lmao!!! trucking melbournites!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 4, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> yesh! an hour down, and you pass it going down the highway. lol


 erhmm more likehalf an hour- 45 minutes lol

---------- Post added 04-Jan-11 at 11:24 PM ----------




Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I went to Albury


how was albury?? i live in wodonga lol


----------

